# Woodbury Park, Exeter.



## Eejit (Sep 3, 2011)

Played at Woodbury near Exeter yesterday (2-9-11) and this course has now gone to my Number 1 slot in courses played, immaculate condition all round and the best greens i have ever putted on. If anyone gets the chance to play there you must go and try it out ... Superb ... 10/10


----------



## Losttheplot (Sep 3, 2011)

I've played Woodbury Park a few times now and have to agree it's an excellent course, good greens and in idealic surroundings.


----------



## Eejit (Sep 8, 2011)

Playing there again on saturday....


----------



## Eejit (Sep 12, 2011)

Played even better in the wind and the rain on saturday, love this course...81 gross....


----------



## Twire (Sep 15, 2011)

I was a member at Woodbury for 10 years, and it is a great track. It's still relatively new for a golf course but gets better every year. The only downside is winter golf, as it's built on clay it gets very boggy in the winter.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Not too sure about the tee shot on the par 5 second but apart from that it ia a fantastic course and has matured well. One of my favourites.


----------



## LCVreg (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm, its an OK course, but forget winter golf in any form. Personal view though, go straight past the entance to this course (which in truth is very much like 100's of other newer courses in UK) and go to East Devon GC, ten minutes further on at Budleigh Salterton - as good a course as any in Devon, clifftop, heather, undulating, cracking views and such a delight to play!


----------



## connor (Dec 6, 2011)

was gpong to go there for stag do but read bad reviews about the accomadation and food and also staff members being rude etc.. so steered clear and went for st mellion.

eejit where do you normally play?


----------



## Eejit (Dec 6, 2011)

Member at Newquay and Treloy, i played golf with a few St Austell members last week, John & Quentin Trays and his lad Jack up at Ashbury... ;0)


----------



## connor (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't play at st Austell wasn't overly keen on the course. Currently play at carlyon bay


----------

